

NetBSD turns 20 - dallagi
http://netbsd.org/changes/#NetBSD-turns-20-today

======
asb
Hopefully this isn't considered too much of a hijack, but while NetBSD on
topic I'd really like to recommend taking a look at their support for "rump
kernels". Basically, you can compile and use large swathes on NetBSD as a
library even on non-NetBSD systems. You can use this to, for instance use the
NetBSD filesystem implementations to read an unmounted disk image. Or run
Firefox using the NetBSD TCP/IP stack.

<http://www.netbsd.org/docs/rump/sptut.html>
<https://github.com/anttikantee/buildrump.sh>

~~~
pifflesnort
Wow. That's a totally awesome feature I was not aware of. There are tons of
use-cases for being able to do things like run a real TCP/IP stack in
userspace.

Tools such a <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slirp> had to hack the BSD
networking stack considerably to run as a userspace process, and is used to
power networking in emulators, mobile phone tethering, etc.

------
gamache
Happy birthday, NetBSD! My tool of choice for my first ten years of Unix.
While Linux was scrambling from kernel update to kernel update, NetBSD felt
pro on whatever scrounged hunk o' silicon I had powered up at the time.
Congratulations on two decades of excellence. Here's looking at a few more!

------
superflit
Great OS and Great Team. If you need an OS that will not need to be upgraded
frequently and secure this is the one.

~~~
hp50g
Definitely. I had a dialup SLIP server running on NetBSD on an old Compaq
desktop for nearly 10 years and it didn't get a single update. It died when
the case filled up with dust to the point the CPU fan stopped going round and
it blew up.

------
loeg
"NetBSD turns 20, still lives with parents."

